# Beau Very Ill



## Ali79

Hello - just letting everyone know that Beau is very ill at the moment  She was fine yesterday and had two lovely long walks but when we got up this morning she was very quiet and didn't want her food or treats and looked very miserable. By lunch time she had deteriorated so we took her to the vets where they sent us off to Newmarket Vets with suspected meningitis. We were told there that she may have distemper (she has been vaccinated against this) and if it is that the prognosis isn't good. They sent us home and have just rang to say she has had an MRI which has shown inflamation, spinal fluids taken, bloods etc and is on a drip plus pain relief! We just can't believe how quickly our bouncy Poo has become so ill  The vets will ring us in the morning unless anything happens overnight and we can go and see her! Will give you and update when we know how she is!


----------



## MillieDog

Oh my gosh Ali, I'm so sorry for you and Madeleine. How scary.

Poor Beau I really do hope she will be OK. 

Love to you all and big hugs :hug::hug:


----------



## francesjl

Hope you get some good news tomorrow - can imagine how worried you must be - sending prayers and hugs ray::hug:


----------



## Pepster

Oh no, how scary for you  keep us posted on how Beau is doing. Will be thinking about you and hoping for the the best :hug:


----------



## Jedicrazy

OMG! I can't believe it. I understand what you are going through right now and I'm sending you both a big :hug:. Thank goodness you acted fast and she is in the hospital now...she is in the best possible care. I'm keeping everything crossed that it is not distemper. Meningitis is not great either but you can see from Obi that recovery is possible. Please let me know if I can help in any way. Will keep a watch for updates. Stay strong for Madeline xxx


----------



## Jukee Doodles

Wishing you the best and sending cyber hugs :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug: - she is certainly in the best place X

Stephen X


----------



## Tracy

Oh my goodness, was so sad to hear about Beau. Sending you all very best wishes for a speedy recovery.
Tracy & Barney x


----------



## kendal

Sorry ti hear this. fingers crossed to get better soon.


----------



## wellerfeller

Poor Beau! Everything is crossed for some good news, sending lots of hugs and good wishes. Xxx


----------



## Nadhak

I am so sad to read that Beau is so poorly - I hope that the hospital get everything under control and you get a good outcome.
Come on Beau - be strong little one 
Love to you and Madeleine x


----------



## karen pearce

am keeping everything crossed that beau gets better.
keep positive.
sending cockapoo hugs.
will keep checking in for updates.


----------



## Sara

Sending lots if snuggly poo hugs and get well soon wishes. Xx


----------



## 2ndhandgal

Hope Beau is soon much better.


----------



## mariag

Oh Ali, so sorry to hear the news about Beau.
Keeping you all in my thoughts & crossing everything for positive news in the morning.
XXX


----------



## colpa110

Ali you and Maddi must be besides yourself with worry. I felt sick to stomach reading your post....it brings it all back to when Betty was so ill...she made it through and I,m sure Beau will too. I will be thinking of you tonight and will keep checking for updates hoping for good news. Sending lots of love and positive vibes your way. Xxxx


----------



## Turi

Beautiful Beau... I'm so sorry to hear she is so poorly. I'll be keeping everything crossed for a speedy recovery x x x


----------



## puppylove

Sending big hugs and fingers crossed Beau will pull through. I can't imagine how you must be feeling right now. Thinking of you and sending warmest wishes for Beau's speedy recovery. xx


----------



## Sezra

Ali, I am so sorry to hear about Beau. I can only imagine what you and Madeleine are going through at the moment.  Keeping everything crossed for you and sending lots of hugs your way. :hug: :hug: xxxx


----------



## JoJo

Oh my goodness .. I am starting to cry .. thinking of you Ali & Madeleine ... I feel so sick ... 

All my cockapoo love is with Beau ...


----------



## JulesB

So sorry to hear that Beau is so poorly. As everyone has said, she is interested right place. I'll be checking back for updates. Big hugs to you and Madeline, and hope the morning brings good news. Xxx


----------



## lovecockapoo

Oh gosh...can't begin to imagine what you must be going through. Keeping everything crossed for you. Big hugs. Xx


----------



## Hfd

Try to stay positive, really hope Beau is ok and makes a speedy recovery. Thinking of you all. 
H x


----------



## Mogdog

Have posted on Chat too, but had to say again .... thinking of you and sending hugs. Hope Beau responds quickly to treatment. Sue xx


----------



## Janev1000

Thinking of you all and of course Beau. xx


----------



## flounder_1

Ah poor Beau and poor you! Sending best wishes and speedy recovery vibes! Lolly and I have paws and fingers crossed that Beau is home, safe and well soon xxxxx


----------



## M&M's mummy

I am so very sorry to hear your news about Beau- sending you all big hugs:hug::hug:

Sending lots of positive vibes her way too and you know all your cockapoo friends are here for you too xxx


----------



## Jeanie

Hope all goes well for ye, poor beau and you and ur family of course. Thinking of ye hugs from
Jean & tilly x 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Ali79

Thank you everyone for all your lovely comments - we are still in shock as she was bouncing around yesterday and so ill today  We can't bear to think of her in hospital but she is sedated so probably unaware of what is going on at the moment. Thought we had been through our share of bad luck last year with our cat (Oscar) dying on the same day we had to have our Cavvie (Daisy) put to sleep and ending with my Mum being so ill and passing away but now to have Beau so ill this year has really knocked us for six! Will update tomorrow when the vet calls and hopefully we can go and see her x


----------



## Ali79

Jedicrazy said:


> OMG! I can't believe it. I understand what you are going through right now and I'm sending you both a big :hug:. Thank goodness you acted fast and she is in the hospital now...she is in the best possible care. I'm keeping everything crossed that it is not distemper. Meningitis is not great either but you can see from Obi that recovery is possible. Please let me know if I can help in any way. Will keep a watch for updates. Stay strong for Madeline xxx


Thanks Clare - the one thing that has kept us going is knowing how great Obi is doing if it does turn out to be meningitis. We as I am sure everyone else does with their pets knew that something was wrong and are very grateful to our lovely vet who wouldn't do anything to Beau other than send us immediately for specialist treatment to Newmarket! He is still of the opinion that it is meningitis and not distemper as she (thankfully) hasn't shown any symptoms of this and is vaccinated against it which I know isn't always a guarantee but a bit of reassurance! Will update tomorrow but thank you once again xxx


----------



## ali-s.j.

More :hug: :hug: to you and Madeleine


----------



## NellyBean

My heart goes out to you both, how you must be feeling! Hoping for good news tomorrow xx
Big hugs and get well snuggles to your beatiful little zebricot poo xx


----------



## Viv

I don't suppose you'll be getting much sleep tonight.My heart goes out to you.

We're all rooting for you & Beau so stay positive.

Fingers crossed for happier news tomorrow.

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## loobylou

Only just caught up with the thread. Sending you big higs and prayers that Beau is ok. 
Sue and Charlie x


----------



## Deefer

Hope all is ok. Will watch out for updates!

Sue


----------



## RubyCockapoo

Sending best wishes for a positive outcome to you all. Hope Beau is better soon.

Ian & Helen


----------



## DONNA

So sorry to hear about Beau ,hope shes feeling better soon thinking of you both Donna and Budx


----------



## Soo

So sorry to hear Beau is so ill. Hoping the update this morning is good. Thinking about you and your wee girl.


----------



## Tressa

Nothing more for me to say except I am thinking of you and hoping for a good outcome. Will be looking out for posts on Beau's progress. Warm vibes coming your way.


----------



## Ali79

Thank you all once again for your lovely messages as it really has meant a lot to both Madeleine and I. The vet has just rung and Beau had a good night. She is responding well to the steroids and pain relief plus her temperature has dropped considerably. The twitching has subsided a lot which is great as means that the likelihood of distemper is minimal which we are really pleased about as can be fatal. As Clare has said meningitis isn't great but Obi has made an amazing recovery which has given us hope. The results of the spinal tap wont be known until later today and if it turns out not to be meningitis then we have to wait a week for all results of the bloods etc. They want to keep Beau in for a couple of days and would prefer us not to visit as can be upsetting for her which we understand. They have said that if Beau starts to become depressed they will ring us and arrange a visit. The vet is going to ring us again tonight with an update of her progress and with the results of the spinal tap so will update this thread again then. I know others have said this but I cannot emphasise enough the importance of insurance as Beau is with Petplan and this is one of the few that this particular vets take payment directly from. The bill for her stay and treatment at Newmarket is going to be £2500  x


----------



## JulesB

Glad to hear she has had a good night! Fingers crossed she carries on reponding well. I know it will be tough not visiting her but at least she is in the right place and think of how excited she will be when you can go and collect her!

Xx


----------



## colpa110

Morning Ali, so pleased to hear Beau had a good night. Hoping she continues to make good progress. We are all for you :hug:


----------



## Jedicrazy

Ali :hug: I haven't stopped thinking about you all. It does sound like it is meningitis then  but glad it's not distemper. Beau is a very very poorly girl right now and I'm praying she makes a full recovery. I'm glad Obi's experience is giving you a positive to focus on.  I certainly found comfort when I heard about other Cockapoos who had been through it.

If it is Steroid Responsive Meningitis she will start to make rapid improvements once the steroids kick in. They improve as quickly as they deteriorated in the first place  Obi was in for 5 nights in the end and they advised me not to visit as they didn't want to distress him. I'm sure your Neurologist will advise what's best for Beau. 

I'm going to PM you my personal contact details incase you want to chat or ask questions. Just know that you aren't alone and we are all here for you. 

Beau is a beautiful girl and and thanks to your swift actions to the vets she has the best chance to get through this. Big hugs to you and Madeleine and big sloppy lick from Obi xxx.


----------



## flounder_1

Thanks for keeping us updated. So glad to hear that Beau had a restful night and her temperature has come down. Still sending get well vibes and hugs xxx


----------



## Tracy

Hi, that is fantastic news and long may it continue to be positive!!! Stay strong!
More Best Wishes
Tracy & Barney xx


----------



## annieb

Oh my gosh poor you and poor Beau lots of prayers and good wishes to you all she is a lovely girl and I am sure she will fight this my thoughts are with you as I know from past experiences how terrible you feel love and kisses from Izzie xxxxx


----------



## M&M's mummy

More positive vibes coming Beau's way and more hugs for you :hug:


----------



## Viv

That's just the news I wqs hoping to hear.

Let's hope she continues to improve minute by minute.

One of Lucy's pups had meningitis at 1yr old & a year on is a lunatic boxer!!

No doubt Yogi's success story is helping you thru this awful time.

Fingers arms legs & paws crossed.
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Clairasol

I'm only just catching up on this thread. Such a worry isn't it when they are taken ill and you don't know why. 
So glad beau is responding to treatment. Praying that this continues and you can take her home soon xx


----------



## MillieDog

Thank you Ali for the update, I've been dipping in and out of this site all morning waiting for news. And yes, it was definitely worth posting twice 

So glad Beau had a good night and her temperature is dropping. Roll on the results later tonight.

Sending you lots of.....
:hug::kiss::hug::kiss::hug::kiss:


----------



## JoJo

Oh Ali ... so pleased Beau had a good night, this thread really upset me last night, it just brought back memories of Obi which made me so sad when I was collecting Picnic ... I just couldn’t get the little fella out of my head.. and now I am constantly thinking of you, Madeleline and of course Beau  

Please keep us all updated .. all your cockapoo friends are thinking of you ... sending you a hug xxx


----------



## Sezra

Thank you for the update Ali. Glad to hear that she had a good night and her temperature has come down. Sending lots of hugs to you all. xxxx


----------



## Turi

Thank you for updating us – it must be so hard your baby being away from home but it sounds like they’re taking really good care of her. 

Hugs from Marcus, Saffi and me x x x


----------



## calli.h

Ali just caught up on this thread, Im so glad Beau is improving and just wanted to say like everyone else that weve got all finger and paws crossed!


----------



## Bertie Brown

Sending you big hugs from Bertie and I and hopefully Beau will continue to make good progress and she'll be back home with you before you know it.

Clare and Bertie xxx


----------



## lovecockapoo

Hi, great news...the first thing I did when I got in was check on ILMC. Big hugs to you all from me and Cockapoo kisses from Lottie.


----------



## lady amanda

So glad that she had a good night, and so great that the facilities to take care of your babies are there.
Lady and I are sending you big cockapoo kisses and love and hoping that your fur baby will be back all healthy again soon.


----------



## Donnag

Oh Ali, I've only just seen this and it has brought a lump to my throat. So glad Beau had a good night let's keep our fingers crossed she makes a speedy recovery. My friends dog was sent to Newmarket last year and she couldn't praise them enough, was like a 5 star hotel! So she's in the best place. Lots of hugs and sloppy kisses Donna and Wynny xxxx


----------



## Tressa

Hoping she continues to make good progress.


----------



## S.Claire

Oh Ali just caught up. So sorry to hear that beau is poorly. Good news that there are some improvements. Sending lots of hugs your way xxx


----------



## francesjl

Hoping all continues to go well and Beau is on the mend. Cockapoo hugs and kisses :hug::kiss:


----------



## wellerfeller

Still thinking of Beau and all of her family that are missing horribly. I hope you get to visit soon. Xx


----------



## jaimebpa1

I just saw this thread and i feel awful for all of you. I'm glad you were given a positive update and hoping that things keep getting better.


----------



## wilfiboy

Oh Ali I can only reiterate what everyone else has said, so sickened to read your news and really cannot imagine what you re going through.The report from the hospital sounds very positive though which is great. Who would have thought that Clare and Obis experience would end up positive in the fact that it will be a comfort to you and Madeleine and also a great support in Clare xxx Everything crossed for a speedy recovery..Much love take care xxxx


----------



## Ali79

Thank you everyone for all your lovely messages. The vet rang an hour ago and said that Beau is definitely improving. Her temperature is almost back to normal and they have been able to move her back and neck etc without her being in pain. The spinal tap has shown some infection but they still don't know exactly what is going on and are awaiting more test results. She is on steroids and they have given her medication to help her as can cause stomach problems! They also said she is still very quiet which isn't like any Poo I know especially Beau and that they want to keep her until at least Friday and maybe over the weekend as don't want to send her home early and then have to admit her again! When home we wont be able to leave her for a few days which is ok as Madeleine and I can work round this and I only work part-time and my boss has said I can take Beau into work with me which is great  Thank you once again for all your lovely good wishes and reading Clare and Obi's blog certainly got us through the night as know he has made such a good recovery  x


----------



## Sezra

Glad to here she is still improving. Although you must be missing her terribly it sounds as though she is getting excellent care and is in the best place for now. Do let us know of any updates as we are all thinking of you. Love and hugs to you all. xxx


----------



## Jeanie

Ali79 said:


> Thank you everyone for all your lovely messages. The vet rang an hour ago and said that Beau is definitely improving. Her temperature is almost back to normal and they have been able to move her back and neck etc without her being in pain. The spinal tap has shown some infection but they still don't know exactly what is going on and are awaiting more test results. She is on steroids and they have given her medication to help her as can cause stomach problems! They also said she is still very quiet which isn't like any Poo I know especially Beau and that they want to keep her until at least Friday and maybe over the weekend as don't want to send her home early and then have to admit her again! When home we wont be able to leave her for a few days which is ok as Madeleine and I can work round this and I only work part-time and my boss has said I can take Beau into work with me which is great  Thank you once again for all your lovely good wishes and reading Clare and Obi's blog certainly got us through the night as know he has made such a good recovery  x


Glad to hear Beau is doing better, u must be worried sick, 
It's def best place for her to get herself back to good health. 
Sending loads do Cockapoo kisses from Jean & Tilly xxxxxxxxxxxx 


Jeanie x


----------



## MillieDog

Thank you Ali for the update. I'm so glad Beau is in the right place getting the best care possible. Congrats to your vet for taking such speedy action.

:hug::kiss::hug::kiss::hug::kiss:


----------



## deb

So sorry to hear beau is poorly, hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Nadhak

Great to read that she is improving - we are all thinking of her in our household and keen to see a positive outcome as with Obi xxx Much love and poo cuddles xxx


----------



## colpa110

Great to hear Beau is still making good progress..fingers crossed for a full and speedy recovery


----------



## sharplesfamily

Oh goodness I can't believe this has happened to beautiful Beau. And as you say, so quickly. It's so scary how one minute they are fine and the next minute they aren't. I bet you are still in disbelief.

I'm so pleased she has turned a corner and showing signs of improvement and responding well to treatment. Fingers crossed she continues to respond well and has a good night. It's definitely a good thing you acted promptly and have insurance for peace of mind. At least that's one thing less you have to worry about.

Thinking of you and Beau xxx


----------



## mariag

So glad to hear that Beau has improved.
Keeping you in my thoughts XXX


----------



## JR1

What a story! I am so glad things are looking better. Long may it continue x


----------



## emmelg

So sorry to hear about beau being ill, i hope she makes a full recovery... 
sending you big hugs :hug: :hug:


----------



## Tressa

Hoping for some even better news this morning. Even my husband, supposedly not dog-oriented, was asking me to check and see how she was this morning! He, like all of us, knows what we would be like if it was ours who was so ill, and is rooting for you all as much as the rest of us. Warm thoughts coming your way.


----------



## DB1

Sorry to hear Beau has been so poorly, hope you have even better news today, your house must feel so quiet at the moment, I hope she is back with you really soon.x


----------



## annieb

Anxiously waiting news of your darling Beau hope she makes a speedy recovery xxx


----------



## Bertie Brown

So good to hear that Beau is improving each day, sending you big hugs from Bertie and I.

Clare and Bertie xx


----------



## JoJo

Tressa said:


> Hoping for some even better news this morning. Even my husband, supposedly not dog-oriented, was asking me to check and see how she was this morning! He, like all of us, knows what we would be like if it was ours who was so ill, and is rooting for you all as much as the rest of us. Warm thoughts coming your way.


Same in my household Tressa .. Hubby and I are thinking of Beau constantly


----------



## Ali79

Thank you everyone for your continued support and lovely messages - they are really helping Madeleine and I  Still no news at the moment and have been told the vet will ring later today as should have at least some of the results back! I think the not knowing is the worst thing as once we have a proper diagnosis we can get on with looking at how we are going to care for Beau etc. The house is so quiet and we can't bear her being there on her own but she is in the best place and our vet who originally diagnosed her rang to ask how she is and said that it is best that we don't visit her as she will feel like she is being abandoned again  Will update as soon as we hear anything  x


----------



## Sezra

Thank you for the update. the waiting must be so hard for you both  Sending hugs. xxx


----------



## DONNA

Glad to hear she's on the mend x


----------



## NellyBean

Keeping fingers and paws crossed for good news regarding the results this afternoon xxx I am sure the staff will be making HUGE fusses of her, who could resist!?


----------



## Nanci

Sending prayers for Beau's recovery, have been following all the comments and my heart is so touched by what you are going thru! As a nurse all the feedback sounds very positive so far . . sounds like he is in very knowledgeable hands . . i know you are thankful for the expert attention he is getting. Awaiting more good news . .


----------



## MillieDog

Thanks for up date Ali.

:hug::kiss::hug::kiss::hug::kiss:


----------



## lady amanda

Love hugs, and puppy prayers, so tuff. Hoping for the most positive out come.


----------



## JoJo

I know it must be hard not seeing Beau, but I think it is good to follow the vets advice. I can imagine how quiet the house is, make sure you have lots of company and remember all your virtual ILMC cockapoo friends are here for you at any time .. xxx


----------



## Ali79

Thank you everyone  I hadn't heard from the vets today so decided to chase them up! The receptionist wasn't happy as apparently I should have an update at least twice a day! The vet rang me back and said she left a message on my mobile answering service but she have either rung the wrong number of not rung at all as I don't have the answering service switched on!! Beau definitely has meningitis  She is responding well to treatment which is a good thing and will be on steroids for the timebeing. She had an upset tum this morning but that could be due to either change in diet or medication. They have said she is still very quiet but again this doesn't suprise me as probably missing us as she doesn't spend much time alone! If she continues the way she is she will be allowed home on Friday afternoon  The vet said that they are still waiting for some results from the spinal tap and bloods but she definitely has this they are just trying to work out what type etc. The vet did say that we have caught it early and that is why she has responded so quickly to treatment. She also told me not to look at anything on the internet regarding this as there are different types and a lot of the information is incorrect! I told her that I had Clare's email, phone etc who has Obi and been through the same thing so have someone to talk to if I need to regarding Beau and also how well Obi had done which she said is often the case and that is why she doesn't want me to read the doom and gloom of the internet! When we pick Beau up she will show me the results of the MRI etc and go through everything they have done for her and will do for her in the future. Luckily for me I can see our lovely vet's surgery window from my home so not far to go if I need anything  Thank you all once again and will update again tomorrow when I speak to the vet and hopefully we will have our little Poo home on Friday  x


----------



## JulesB

Glad to hear you have a diagnosis and that you should get Beau home on Friday!!

Fingers crossed she is properly on the mend now.

Xxx


----------



## Jeanie

So happy she's on the mend and that u have a diagnosis, 
Get well soon Beau x 


Jeanie x


----------



## MillieDog

Thanks Ali for taking the time to keep us updated. In a way glad you've got a diagnosis, even it is what you feared. So glad you caught it in time. I guess with all of us being on here and now very aware of meningitis we are all very aware of it.

Roll on Friday. I know you've been in contact with Clare, I know she had to make a special raised stand for Obi's water and food so he didn't have to bend his neck.

:hug::kiss::hug::kiss::hug::kiss:


----------



## Nanci

The positives I see in this seems to be the early diagnosis, hence the quick response to the medications. Beau is probably still as humans are with this illness, as your head hurts and its much better when quiet, suttle lighting and little movement. The other wonderful positive is they are already giving projected going home time! She seems to be rallying like the little trooper you know she is! Good Girl!!


----------



## francesjl

So glad Beau is recovering - stay positive - all this poo love is helping I'm sure ! :hug::kiss:


----------



## Ali79

Thank you everyone and having everyone thinking about Beau definitely helps  Thank you also Julie (MillieDog) for the info re the water and food stand as will get something sorted out before Beau comes home as don't want her to be in any discomfort. She has a puppy crate still as "eats" door frames so we are ordering a water bowl for this that can be clipped on the side to ensure she has water at all times though she wont be left in the crate for long if at all at the moment anyway  x


----------



## mariag

Ali, so glad you have a diagnosis at last & thanks for keeping us updated. 
Fingers crossed Beau keeps improving & can be home where she belongs on Friday. XXX


----------



## Lins61

Ali so sorry to hear of all this. What a horrendous time you must have all been going through .. hugs to you all xxxx


----------



## Janev1000

So relieved you have positive news. Being a very novice first-time dog owner, I didn't even realise, before Obi, that dogs could get meningitis like this so it's certainly raised my awareness. Hope Beau continues to make the expected recovery and you have her back on Friday. xx


----------



## Scarlett

I'm sorry to hear Beau is ill  We wish her a speedy recovery and we will keep you in our thoughts while your baby is away from you. I hope that she gets to come home on Friday!


----------



## JR1

Keep positive. It's good news really. Roll on Friday. Thinking of you x


----------



## Jedicrazy

MillieDog said:


> Thanks Ali for taking the time to keep us updated. In a way glad you've got a diagnosis, even it is what you feared. So glad you caught it in time. I guess with all of us being on here and now very aware of meningitis we are all very aware of it.
> 
> Roll on Friday. I know you've been in contact with Clare, I know she had to make a special raised stand for Obi's water and food so he didn't have to bend his neck.
> 
> :hug::kiss::hug::kiss::hug::kiss:


That's right Julie, well remembered! I turned my inner hallway into his bedroom! 

Ali, i'm not sure how big Beau is but you might not want to use the crate when she gets home. I put up a baby gate so he could rest/sleep in 'his room' and still be next to us in the kitchen for company. I raised his water and food bowls on a big wooden chest so he didn't have to bend his neck. I also lined the wood floor with a cheap lino off cut incase of accidents from the excessive drinking. It was only like that for a few weeks though...although the gate has stayed for practical reasons and he definitely regards that area as his bedroom now. 

Another thing Ali, for collecting Beau on Friday try to get a harness as better not to have a collar on her for a week or two. I used this one http://www.amazon.co.uk/Halti-Lupi-Harness-Black-Medium/dp/B000QRD9FK
and although it was a pain to put on/off it worked well and Obi was very comfortable in it. In fact he walked beautifully to heel in it and didn't pull at all! We're back to collar/lead now..maybe I should fish it out again!


----------



## Ali79

Jedicrazy said:


> That's right Julie, well remembered! I turned my inner hallway into his bedroom!
> 
> Ali, i'm not sure how big Beau is but you might not want to use the crate when she gets home. I put up a baby gate so he could rest/sleep in 'his room' and still be next to us in the kitchen for company. I raised his water and food bowls on a big wooden chest so he didn't have to bend his neck. I also lined the wood floor with a cheap lino off cut incase of accidents from the excessive drinking. It was only like that for a few weeks though...although the gate has stayed for practical reasons and he definitely regards that area as his bedroom now.
> 
> Another thing Ali, for collecting Beau on Friday try to get a harness as better not to have a collar on her for a week or two. I used this one http://www.amazon.co.uk/Halti-Lupi-Harness-Black-Medium/dp/B000QRD9FK
> and although it was a pain to put on/off it worked well and Obi was very comfortable in it. In fact he walked beautifully to heel in it and didn't pull at all! We're back to collar/lead now..maybe I should fish it out again!


Thanks Clare - I really don't think you appreciate what excellent help you have been to us some knowingly and some not since Monday  Thanks for the advice on the crate and I don't mind if she doesn't use it as we only do this when she is left and wont be leaving her for a while anyway. Our kitchen is tiled so that wont be a problem though she does sleep on either my bed or Madeleine's but may just make it mine as I know when she is moving about so if she needs the toilet I can get up with her (it would have to be an earthquake before waking a teenager)  Beau is about 14 inches to the shoulder so fairly small but in our pet shop I know they do feeding bowls etc that are raised so may check how these are for her as they are happy to let me purchase something and return if not appropriate but failing this I am sure we have something to raise her bowls for her. At the moment we only use the collar as it has her ID on but as she likes to chase things and we were worried about the strain on her kneck and her recall isn't great we use an Ancol harness with a flippy lead which we also use in the car and is padded but yours looks much better for the hot weather as the Ancol may make her a bit warm. Was planning on going back to a collar once recall established but this can be put on hold until she is better. 

Just counting the hours until we collect her as can't bear her being somewhere she doesn't know but again you know this as have been through the same thing! 

Will update tomorrow once the vet has given the OK for Friday 

Thank you once again and big hugs to Obi who doesn't even know what a Star he is X


----------



## Bertie Brown

So glad to hear that Beau is making such good progress and you'll hopefully be bringing her home tomorrow! I bet she'll be so super pleased to see you. Sending you big hugs from Bertie and I.

Clare and Bertie xx


----------



## Ali79

Good Morning  Vet has just rung (9am - 15/3/12) and said that Beau has enjoyed a walk this morning, eaten her food, definitely in no pain and also much brighter than yesterday. Unless she takes a dramatic turn for the worse which is very unlikely we can collect her tomorrow afternoon  Thank you all once again for all the lovely messages and I will update tonight once the vet has rung


----------



## ali-s.j.

Fantastic news, keep getting better Beau :hug:


----------



## Turi

Amazing news, so happy for you x x x


----------



## Jeanie

Delighted. Wishing ye a happy a fun day for tomorrow. Keep getting better beau, ur a little fighter, 

Love Tilly x 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## JoJo

This thread has been so upsetting and has worried us all .. but at the same time the help, advice, friendship and support is why I love this forum so much ... virtual cockapoo friends are the best  

Waiting for the best news ever tomorrow when Beau comes home ..... xxx


----------



## annieb

Wonderful news i am so pleased and hope you all have fun together lots of love and kisses dfrom me and Izzie poo xxxx


----------



## DB1

So pleased to hear she is doing so well, good luck for getting her home tomorrow, lots of gentle cuddles.xx


----------



## JulesB

So pleased to hear that Beau is much brighter. I bet she'll be so excited to see you!!!

Xx


----------



## Ali79

JoJo said:


> This thread has been so upsetting and has worried us all .. but at the same time the help, advice, friendship and support is why I love this forum so much ... virtual cockapoo friends are the best
> 
> Waiting for the best news ever tomorrow when Beau comes home ..... xxx


Thanks JoJo and you are right. Since my Mum passed away last September there really has only been just Madeleine and I in Norwich as my family come from Harrow, my Dad and his wife are local but he has Alzheimers, Parkinsons etc and we haven't been very close for years, the sister I am close to lives in Thailand and my brother is doing what he does best and ignoring us at least until he wants something  so I just needed to be able to talk about Beau and what she/we are going through and I cannot express how grateful I have been for all the virtual support and genuine care shown about Beau  Can't wait for tomorrow and will keep everyone updated on her progress of the coming weeks. Thank you once again  xxx


----------



## Nadhak

What lovely news about Beau - so very pleased to read she is so much better x


----------



## MillieDog

Ali79 said:


> Good Morning  Vet has just rung (9am - 15/3/12) and said that Beau has enjoyed a walk this morning, eaten her food, definitely in no pain and also much brighter than yesterday. Unless she takes a dramatic turn for the worse which is very unlikely we can collect her tomorrow afternoon  Thank you all once again for all the lovely messages and I will update tonight once the vet has rung


Oh Ali such lovely news to hear that Beau has had a walk, eaten and feeling much better.

I've decided that once Beau is fully well again I'm going to try and meet you for a little cockapoo walk - thats if you're up for it  I'd love to meet your little bundle of fluff and you of course 

:hug::kiss::hug::kiss::hug::kiss:


----------



## JoJo

Ali79 said:


> Thanks JoJo and you are right. Since my Mum passed away last September there really has only been just Madeleine and I in Norwich as my family come from Harrow, my Dad and his wife are local but he has Alzheimers, Parkinsons etc and we haven't been very close for years, the sister I am close to lives in Thailand and my brother is doing what he does best and ignoring us at least until he wants something  so I just needed to be able to talk about Beau and what she/we are going through and I cannot express how grateful I have been for all the virtual support and genuine care shown about Beau  Can't wait for tomorrow and will keep everyone updated on her progress of the coming weeks. Thank you once again  xxx


No need to thank any of us .. we just care .. and are all with you on this .. we are your cockapoo buddies afterall  

Private / family life can be hard at times .. and that is why this forum is great for so many of us  

Love & cockapoo hugs xxx


----------



## Ali79

MillieDog said:


> Oh Ali such lovely news to hear that Beau has had a walk, eaten and feeling much better.
> 
> I've decided that once Beau is fully well again I'm going to try and meet you for a little cockapoo walk - thats if you're up for it  I'd love to meet your little bundle of fluff and you of course
> 
> :hug::kiss::hug::kiss::hug::kiss:


Thanks Julie and we would definitely love to meet up with you and Millie too  

Tomorrow can't come quick enough though Madeleine did have the bright idea that we should break in and dognap her tonight as she can't wait any longer - have a feeling this may not work and we could be spending the summer in jail  Leaving Norwich at 1pm and should be there just after 2pm  xx


----------



## Ali79

JoJo said:


> No need to thank any of us .. we just care .. and are all with you on this .. we are your cockapoo buddies afterall
> 
> Private / family life can be hard at times .. and that is why this forum is great for so many of us
> 
> Love & cockapoo hugs xxx


Thanks anyway JoJo and it does mean a lot  xxx


----------



## Ali79

Final update before we bring her home tomorrow afternoon      Vet rang to say Beau has enjoyed a couple of walks and has spent most of the day in her run enjoying the sunshine  She is eating well and will be on a high (ish) dose of steroids until after the weekend and then we can start to reduce this  We are so excited and cannot wait to get her back. I told Madeleine I have been cleaning all day so that it is nice for Beau and I don't have to leave her for a minute to do mundane things!! She looked at me and said "oh dear you're not even kidding are you!!! Thank you all and will update tomorrow when we have her back home  x


----------



## lady amanda

So glad she will be back!! keep us in the loop on her progress...so scarry and so glad things are working out.


----------



## Donnag

So glad Beau is on the mend, bet you"re soooooooo excited and cant wait for tomorrow. Beau deserves lots of hugs and kisses tomorrow, be thinking of you all xxxxxx


----------



## colpa110

So pleased to hear beau is continuing to improve...I know you have had a rough year...let's hope this is the last of the bad things and brighter things are on their way to you and your beautiful blondies


----------



## Ali79

colpa110 said:


> So pleased to hear beau is continuing to improve...I know you have had a rough year...let's hope this is the last of the bad things and brighter things are on their way to you and your beautiful blondies


Thanks Colin - and brighter things sounds good  x


----------



## MillieDog

Wonderful, roll on Friday afternoon.

Lots of gentle hugs. Looking forward to hearing how Beau continues to go from strength to strength.


----------



## Guest

Sending you hugs, glad Beau is on the mend.


----------



## Pepster

That's great news! It will be so nice to have her home


----------



## francesjl

Brilliant new !! So pleased for you, these poos become our babies,  hoping you have a lovely quiet weekend and things get back to normal for you !:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## doreen

l was so sad to hear about beau,but hopefully she will be ok and improving she is in the best place it must be so hard for you we all know how much we love how poos,l shed a few tears when l read your first post but glad to hear shes holding on there.


----------



## Jedicrazy

Brilliant news Ali, so pleased that Beau is will be home tomorrow. It sounds like she is doing remarkably well!  I'm sure you will be so emotional tomorrow when you see her and you can spend the weekend looking after her. You will appreciate her even more than you did before now. 

Big hugs to you and Madeleine and of course Obi sends his love to Beau with a woof and a sloppy lick .

Will catch up with you tomorrow xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy

Ali79 said:


> Thanks Julie and we would definitely love to meet up with you and Millie too


i would love to meet you too. Feel like we have a lot in common and not just the meningitis xxx


----------



## Ali79

Jedicrazy said:


> i would love to meet you too. Feel like we have a lot in common and not just the meningitis xxx


Thanks Clare for all your support and would love to meet up with you too  xxx


----------



## MillieDog

We'll make it a threesome  

The first thing I do when I come on here at the moment is check for updates on Beau. I don't expect to hear much from you from this afternoon, I think you will be too busy giving loads of cuddles.


----------



## Ali79

BEAU IS HOME   

Couldn't collect her until 3pm in the end but the vet said she is very pleased with her progress. She is on 3 types of meds, one is steroids, one coats the stomach and another one for upset tum (I think but will have to read about it properly later)! Madeleine is now Nurse Madeleine as Beau is so much better behaved for her than me plus the stomach coating one is huge ! The vet said that Beau is the favourite with the staff and said she makes them laugh with how bouncy she is. We saw the MRI which didn't show any abnormalities but she said that there was definite swelling and pain when Beau was brought in and will get there results of more tests when we take her back in a week. She said that she will be on steroids for about 8 months but could be gently weaned off as a relapse would be harder to control. She also can't have any vaccinations whilst on the meds which has worried me a bit but will just have to take one step at a time. Beau has got all her toys out of her toy box, done a wee (too much information), eaten a couple of treats and is currently fast asleep next to me on the sofa so a bit like she has never been away .

Thank you all once again and will update over the weekend  x


----------



## colpa110

So glad to hear Beau is home...I think those of us who have come so close to losing our poo will truly understand what a relief it is...I'm sure with yours and Maddies love and care Beau will go from strength to strength


----------



## lady amanda

So Glad that she is home, I hope you and Madeleine enjoy your quiet and clam weekend with your baby home. please keep us up to date on all of her progress.


----------



## Jedicrazy

Fantastic news Ali. So glad Beau is home.:jumping::jumping::jumping::whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## lovecockapoo

Fantastic news...so pleased you have her back and she is on the mend.


----------



## JulesB

Yay Beau is home! I bet it feels like home again now you have her back.

Xx


----------



## emmelg

I'm glad she's home and on the mend..
Lots of cuddles on the sofa, you probably both need it xx

Leanne x


----------



## MillieDog

Wonderful. Welcome home Beau.
Enjoy you're weekend, lots of cuddles. Keep up the good work Nurse Madeleine :star:

:hug::kiss::hug::kiss::hug::kiss:


----------



## Donnag

Brilliant news so glad Beau is home and on the mend, enjoy your weekend just have a lots of cuddles and give her a big kiss from Wynny


----------



## JoJo

Excellent news Beau is home ... 

She will have nurse Madeleine running around after her  well done Madeleine xxx


----------



## Janev1000

Brilliant news and what a relief!


----------



## NellyBean

So, so, so relieved to hear little Beau is back home where she belongs  xx


----------



## GreenFamily

So pleased to read that Beau is doing well. Can I ask, is she walking? I am reading with great interest with beau and Obi at the moment because our Sid also has Meningitis but I'll cover that in a separate post. Would love to hear how Beau is getting on and can't wait to read more as she improves.


----------



## Ali79

GreenFamily said:


> So pleased to read that Beau is doing well. Can I ask, is she walking? I am reading with great interest with beau and Obi at the moment because our Sid also has Meningitis but I'll cover that in a separate post. Would love to hear how Beau is getting on and can't wait to read more as she improves.


Hello - firstly I am so sorry to hear that Sid also has meningitis and hope that he too makes an excellent recovery the same as Obi has. Beau is walking and I have been told to exercise her as the steroids can cause muscle waste. Madeleine's (my 18 year old daughter) friend came round earlier and as Beau loves everyone she did her usual bouncing off the sofas so I had to hold her to try and calm her down! She has slept a lot since we brought her home yesterday but the vet did say she hadn't really slept all week as likes to sleep with one of us and not on her own! We wont know until next week exactly what strain she has as the results haven't proved conclusive even though she did have a spinal tap. The final spinal tap one is due at the end of the week when we take her for her check up and I will post anything we find then. She is on 3 tablets in the morning, 2 at lunchtime and another 2 in the evening and even Nurse Madeleine can't work miracles re getting her to take them so we have ham and wrap her tablets in this 

I will pm you my personal details the same as Clare has done for me and if there is anything I can help with (though Clare is the expert) please don't hesitate to contact me.

Big hugs to all of you and especially to Sid xxx


----------



## Sezra

Glad lovely Beau is back home and bouncing around, you must be so relieved. :hug: x


----------



## Jedicrazy

Just wanted to add Ali that Beau sleeping a lot seems normal to me. Obi slept a lot when he first got home. Then he perked up quite well. You'll also notice an increase in energy levels each time you lower the steroid dose.


----------



## mariag

So glad that Beau is back home with you Ali XXX


----------



## Ali79

Jedicrazy said:


> Just wanted to add Ali that Beau sleeping a lot seems normal to me. Obi slept a lot when he first got home. Then he perked up quite well. You'll also notice an increase in energy levels each time you lower the steroid dose.


Thanks Clare as did think it was more than usual as although she may have not had much sleep and has been very ill she does seem to have a mad few minutes as opposed to half an hour and then come back up to lay on her blanket for a while (was my lovely big fluffy fur blanket but she gives out such a lovely sigh when on it she may as well keep it)! Not looking forward to dropping her steroids from one and three quarters to half tomorrow as seems a drastic change but I have the vet's number and she is going to advise me if there is the slightest change in her behaviour


----------



## wilfiboy

Fabulous news, what a relief for you she sounds to be doing so well ( I hope Sid follows suite). Really Ali knowing that she's had a wee is not too much info its what we all want to know. Beau must be beside herself being back home, cockapoos are obviously resilient little doggies xxxx


----------



## glitzydebs

*Poor Beau*

Oh I hope he gets better very soon and a big hug to you
xxx


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

I haven't been online all week and so have just caught up.

I'm so sorry to hear about Beau  And am very glad to hear she is doing well, bless her, it must have been so worrying!  I hope she continues to improve & is back to her normal self  x


----------



## Ali79

Good Morning and thank you all once again for the lovely messages of support. Beau is still sleeping a lot and definitely quieter than she has been but it is still early days though from reading about other poor Poos on here I am glad it was caught early as at least knew what we were dealing with! Her steroids have been dropped from one and three quarters of a tablet to just half which I was worried about but she is doing fine so far though we are still taking her everywhere with us in case she has a relapse as the vet said to keep an eye on her for a couple of days after changing the dosage. She is definitely more hungry which again is quite a good thing as she has lost a lot of weight and has always been such a fussy eater! We have to go for a check up at the end of the week so will update any findings etc then as may be of some help to people in future. Would also like to say that we hope Sid and Lily get the help and treatment they both deserve  xxx


----------



## MillieDog

So glad Beau is on the mend. I'm sure the sleeping is a bit like an unwell human, you just need to sleep through it.

I too would be taking Millie everywhere if I had to keep a close eye on her.

How's the night time sleeping, is she still on your bed? Are you managing to sleep to?

:hug:


----------



## Ali79

MillieDog said:


> So glad Beau is on the mend. I'm sure the sleeping is a bit like an unwell human, you just need to sleep through it.
> 
> I too would be taking Millie everywhere if I had to keep a close eye on her.
> 
> How's the night time sleeping, is she still on your bed? Are you managing to sleep to?
> 
> :hug:


Thanks Julie and I was warned by Clare (Obi) that they sleep a lot and so haven't been too worried. You are right though about sleep as know resting helps repair the body. 

At the moment I still have both Madeleine and Beau in my bed  Although Beau hasn't needed to get up during the night I still don't trust Madeleine to wake up if she does and Madeleine doesn't want to not have Beau in her bed so at the moment we are having sleepovers in mine  I don't mind though as they both sleep soundly and it is me feeling for Beau during the night to make sure she is OK - bit like having a :baby: that sleeps through the night lol x


----------



## Jedicrazy

Ali79 said:


> Thanks Julie and I was warned by Clare (Obi) that they sleep a lot and so haven't been too worried. You are right though about sleep as know resting helps repair the body.
> 
> At the moment I still have both Madeleine and Beau in my bed  Although Beau hasn't needed to get up during the night I still don't trust Madeleine to wake up if she does and Madeleine doesn't want to not have Beau in her bed so at the moment we are having sleepovers in mine  I don't mind though as they both sleep soundly and it is me feeling for Beau during the night to make sure she is OK - bit like having a :baby: that sleeps through the night lol x


Three in a bed! I wouldn't be able to sleep, I like my space too much  So glad Beau is doing so well.


----------

